# DS #3819: Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (Japan)



## T-hug (May 29, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4980^^


----------



## Hadrian (May 29, 2009)

DON'T ASK FOR THE ROM I REPEAT DO NOT ASK!


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2009)

Wahaha, finally. 
I hope it's not too hard to figure out what to do without being able to understand a word, haha.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 29, 2009)

There is going to be a massive post rush and this will most likely get up to 16 pages lol


----------



## Iceclaw (May 29, 2009)

I dont suppose it has the english language option hiding in there somewhere? Anyone unpacked it yet?


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

Holy wtf. 0_0 It's late as hell here. Am i dreaming?


----------



## zeromac (May 29, 2009)

well im happy to see it releaed, but pleas, i must ask DO NOT SPAM THIS THREAD WITH "YAYAYAY THIS IS FINALLY OUTS!" just STFU


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

I'll post it here as well!


*DO NOT ASK FOR ROMS, DO NOT ASK FOR LINKS, DO NOT FLAME, DO NOT POST FOR THE SAKE OF INCREASING YOUR POSTCOUNT*

Try to be constructive and smart when posting!


----------



## 13philip13 (May 29, 2009)

we just have to wait for the anti piracy fix from narin or you will have to start the game on the emulator : desmume


----------



## ShinGlacier (May 29, 2009)

Out of curiosity, is anyone working on the AP thing already? D:


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> well im happy to see it releaed, but pleas, i must ask DO NOT SPAM THIS THREAD WITH  just STFU


"YAYAYAYAYAYZ THIZ Z FINALLI OUTZ!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We should state that it works on cyclo 1.55b and DeSmuME to prevent further noob spamming!


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 29, 2009)

It seems the game works on the latest beta firmware for CycloDS, 1.55b1. However, I have only tested past the point where most have said the game freezes (after starting a new game).


----------



## Skyline969 (May 29, 2009)

Well, DeSmuME, while works, does not show everything. I can't see my characters or anything. I got the .sav file from the emulator, padded it to 512 kb, and threw it onto my M3 Real. SE isn't messing around when it comes to anti-piracy. I loaded the save and it said Day 7, but it black-screened after that. They're good this time around... I hope the patch comes out soon....


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

Where does the piracy check start, and how can you tell if you are experiencing it?


----------



## phillyrider807 (May 29, 2009)

13philip13 said:
			
		

> we just have to wait for the anti piracy fix from narin or you will have to start the game on the emulator : desmume



If u start the game on the emu save it then convert the save will the flash card then play it?


----------



## Skyline969 (May 29, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Where does the piracy check start, and how can you tell if you are experiencing it?


When choosing New Game and selecting the difficulty, you get a black screen. However, Cyclo users don't seem to have this issue.


----------



## Rayder (May 29, 2009)

I ripped the game icon from the ROM and added it to the release info.   Save type is EEPROM512Kbit.

I guess this thread answers my question in the hype thread as to whether it should be listed as a release or not.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 29, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Where does the piracy check start, and how can you tell if you are experiencing it?


It freezes right after you start a new game.


----------



## Master Mo (May 29, 2009)

The cover looks great. I haven`t played any KH game but this might will be my first.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

phillyrider807 said:
			
		

> If u start the game on the emu save it then convert the save will the flash card then play it?
> QUOTE(Skyline969 @ May 29 2009, 09:37 AM) Well, DeSmuME, while works, does not show everything. I can't see my characters or anything. *I got the .sav file from the emulator, padded it to 512 kb, and threw it onto my M3 Real*. SE isn't messing around when it comes to anti-piracy. *I loaded the save and it said Day 7, but it black-screened after that*. They're good this time around... I hope the patch comes out soon....



It doesn't work..


----------



## nutella (May 29, 2009)

yep. i dont understand wth is going on in this game. oh well... ill figure it out


----------



## B-Blue (May 29, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> DON'T ASK FOR THE ROM I REPEAT DO NOT ASK!
> 
> QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ May 29 2009, 10:35 AM) I'll post it here as well!
> 
> ...



GUIZE, WHER CAN I DOWNLOAD THIS PLZ PM ME THE LINK NAO~!!!1!11


----------



## Aeladya (May 29, 2009)

I love the game cover, I wish we would get a great game cover like this, but we're probably just going to get the lazy emo black cover that's featured on Gamestop's website.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 29, 2009)

Toni hit the nail on the head. Alright people, I'm tapped out on trying to work around this. I'm just gonna hit the hay and hope an anti-anti-piracy patch comes out tomorrow. Good night everyone.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 29, 2009)

Lol I hope this game is at least playable without needing to know Japanese so I can mess around with it for a bit I hope that with the other Organisation members instead of getting keychains you get stronger types of the certain weapon they use.


----------



## chad13dale (May 29, 2009)

i highly doubt that switching in the save from the emu to the card would solve things. the AP isnt like a brick wall that once ur pass it, it's over. square has a tendency to loop the APs throughout the entire game. like in ffCC.


----------



## Aeladya (May 29, 2009)

It seems as if Square has added at least two checkpoints for anti-piracy, and I wouldn't be surprised if they added quite a bit more. You guys may have quite a bit of work on your hands if this is true.


----------



## GlennTheMage (May 29, 2009)

It's great to see the games out Ofcourse I'm waiting for the Bypass Cheat and such but I'll Use DeSMume for this one If the patch is there I'll play it on R4


----------



## tester28 (May 29, 2009)

will this work on super card ds one?


----------



## Cortador (May 29, 2009)

*Stares at the menu screen*....*Listens to the soft piano melody while thinking about how the game is going to be*...*Gets ready to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Bloodlust (May 29, 2009)

Go go, break the protection!!


----------



## m0ony12 (May 29, 2009)

tester28 said:
			
		

> will this work on super card ds one?


no
it only works on Desmume and CycloDS (with the latest firmware)

reading gives no pain


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 29, 2009)

I can confirm that it does at least bypass the two known anti-piracy checks in CycloDS firmware 1.55b1. So anyone who has that card looks like they're good to go.


----------



## Cortador (May 29, 2009)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Go go, break the protection!!



I'm already playing it mate. Pure Greatness.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Go go, break the protection!!


Go go, buy the game!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The protection will be broken for sure though...... Hm if there isn't, i'll just wait for the english version and buy it~

I'll go try Steal Princess in the meantime


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 29, 2009)

Wow amazing this game comes out and everybody going crazy like the release of the Xbox360 if not even crazier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well I saw snapshots of it; if I am going to play it I will rather buy it then pirate this one. For some reason I'm a bit teary over the death of Mickey...not inside the game but the voice actor.


----------



## baronluigi (May 29, 2009)

Works fine  in NOSGBA 2.6 too


----------



## tester28 (May 29, 2009)

how about YSmenu? will it work for that


----------



## omatic (May 29, 2009)

I look forward to playing this in the fall when there is a version I can buy that I can comprehend. I hope they keep the box art from the Japanese version, or do something very similar.


----------



## baronluigi (May 29, 2009)

tester28 said:
			
		

> how about YSmenu? will it work for that



Freezes after selecting the difficulty level.


----------



## Aeladya (May 29, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wow amazing this game comes out and everybody going crazy like the release of the Xbox360 if not even crazier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I plan on buying the US version, but I wanted to download the Japanese to try it out, that and my sister wants to go as Xion for an anime convention in early September and since it's doubtful that it will be out by then I need to see how she moves and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## m0ony12 (May 29, 2009)

I found it on japanese board and it should be the cheat to bypass AP

02057C50 E3A00000 
02057C54 E21FFF2E 
02057FB8 E3A00000 
02057FBC E21FFF2E 
02004DB0 E21FFF2E 
020580BC E3A00000 
42089C30 E92D4007 
02089C30 E21FFF2E 
D0000000 00000000


I didn't try cause my game will be downloaded in 40 minutes  or so.... 
if any of you is willing to check it - please do it


----------



## jesterscourt (May 29, 2009)

Really from what I'm hearing and seeing, it looks like we'd need a menu translation (doesn't even have to be a game hack or whatever, just literally a nice screencap with the Japanese replaced with English where needed).  I can easily see people getting in and investing hours in the game, thinking they saved, only to swap a potion or something.


----------



## Njrg (May 29, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gay


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 29, 2009)

I already found the save menu, it's fairly easy to find. The game pretty much forces you to find it at the beginning.


----------



## Aeladya (May 29, 2009)

Njrg said:
			
		

> _*snip_




I was going to dress up, but I have no money, my silly hamster takes most of what little I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway yes this game will be amazing!


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

is this early? i thought it was supposed to be on sat or something


----------



## Kawo (May 29, 2009)

For cyclods owner:

http://www.yall.net/this-month/cyclods-evo...eta-1-1.55.html


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 29, 2009)

Wow, GBAtemp is getting slow. This has been on 4chan for a day already, and also yes guys, it does work fine (SCDS1, no settings) and in DeSMuMe.


Very boring without the story IMO, I'm just going to wait it out for the USA release lol.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> is this early? i thought it was supposed to be on sat or something



Its original date was May 30... but it got leaked early (as in the REAL game) in Japan and Taiwan.....

LOL... just started download 1hr 23 mins left ..... I'll play steal princess now


----------



## phillyrider807 (May 29, 2009)

m0ony12 said:
			
		

> I found it on japanese board and it should be the cheat to bypass AP
> 
> 02057C50 E3A00000
> 02057C54 E21FFF2E
> ...



How would we go about using it?


----------



## kalmis (May 29, 2009)

I really don't understand all the hype these Japanese games (unplayable for me) gets I have patience enough to wait for English version and understand something from the story  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my 2cents


----------



## elixirdream (May 29, 2009)

m0ony12 said:
			
		

> I found it on japanese board and it should be the cheat to bypass AP
> 
> 02057C50 E3A00000
> 02057C54 E21FFF2E
> ...



THIS CODE FAILS!
if you read properly they say is BOGUS!
lately some of the japanese love fooling people!

you will be amazed they even put up piracy codes for MLRPG3 and other games


----------



## Giratina3 (May 29, 2009)

that AP code... is a lie.. it dont work.. tried on my card


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

kalmis said:
			
		

> I really don't understand all the hype these Japanese games (unplayable for me) gets I have patience enough to wait for English version and understand something from the story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.... it hit me.... why am I doing this? Maybe just because there are little good DS games for me to play now.... 

But I can wait fro the U version before I go deep into the game..... I'll probably just use freeplay or multiplayer and use cheats





(oh noes) to unlock characters first....


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2009)

So, is it confirmed that the game works fine on CycloDS, or are there a few kinks to work out?
By the way, is the CycloDS 1.55b1 firmware in the downloads section legit? It only has a few downloaders, so I was wondering. I can't find it on TC's site.


----------



## funem (May 29, 2009)

Not working on M3 Real ( Sakura 1.35 ) or AK2i ( AKMenu 4.17 HW:81 ). Both freeze after selecting to save.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 29, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So, is it confirmed that the game works fine on CycloDS, or are there a few kinks to work out?
> By the way, is the CycloDS 1.55b1 firmware in the downloads section legit? It only has a few downloaders, so I was wondering. I can't find it on TC's site.


You can find it on TC's site, but you need to be a member of the forum. I've played it for about an hour now, and nothing is wrong with the game(well, other than the fact that it's not English, which is obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It works perfectly fine


----------



## Njrg (May 29, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So, is it confirmed that the game works fine on CycloDS, or are there a few kinks to work out?
> By the way, is the CycloDS 1.55b1 firmware in the downloads section legit? It only has a few downloaders, so I was wondering. I can't find it on TC's site.


You have to sign in as a member to find the beta firmware thread


----------



## BoxShot (May 29, 2009)

Dunno if this contributes but I turned off all patching and got passed the level select only to meet a black screen. Then again that's farther then I got with patched on which just froze when I selected new/load game. BTW I'm using AKAIO.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 29, 2009)

Hm, wasn't expecting this for quite awhile. Oh well, I'll probably just pass this for the time being. I never finished a KH game, so yeah.


----------



## Nldragon (May 29, 2009)

i found a rom website a few min ago http://www.emudesc.net/foros/nintendo-ds/1...days-j-rom.html


----------



## Yokimari (May 29, 2009)

Damn.. I need to find that Firmware 1.55b1. 


Um, Nldragon, I don't think they'll take kindly to having rom links posted..



-just watched a trailer- 

How did they do this?! Looks amazing for a DS game...


----------



## funem (May 29, 2009)

Nldragon said:
			
		

> i found a rom website a few min ago **** LINK REMOVED BY ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Lord will people ever learn....


----------



## aaniil (May 29, 2009)

This ROM works fine on No$GBA with a patch.
Reckon we could rip the patch of it and add it to the ROM or the Firmware?


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Nldragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, chan sites are bad for your health.

I found what I was looking for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to await the english release.


----------



## BoxShot (May 29, 2009)

aaniil said:
			
		

> This ROM works fine on No$GBA with a patch.
> Reckon we could rip the patch of it and add it to the ROM or the Firmware?


Patch you say? What patch is this?


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2009)

thanks Nldragon!!!
saved me hours and hours


----------



## agentgamma (May 29, 2009)

I have never played a Kingdom Hearts game before.
I might have to check this out when it is released in English


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'll post it here as well!
> 
> 
> *DO NOT ASK FOR ROMS, DO NOT ASK FOR LINKS, DO NOT FLAME, DO NOT POST FOR THE SAKE OF INCREASING YOUR POSTCOUNT*
> ...


----------



## soulfire (May 29, 2009)

this is so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




long waited for this game.....

gonna play it


----------



## Aeladya (May 29, 2009)

Is it just me or does DeSmuME not have the greatest sound for this game? The video also flickers every once in a while as well.


----------



## chad13dale (May 29, 2009)

use no$gba version 2.6. not the most recent one. you can ask the people in the irc channel for the link to said emu. plays near perfect without the glitches in DesMuMe


----------



## Soplox (May 29, 2009)

I CANT BREATH WOW...IS OUT!!!!

LOL

I will play it right now


----------



## tester28 (May 29, 2009)

can someone put up a fix or something plz


----------



## DarkCamui (May 29, 2009)

I got the fix and it's called "Go buy the game lamers"


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> I got the fix and it's called "Go buy the game lamers"



You mind sending me the 'material' to get this fix?


----------



## tester28 (May 29, 2009)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> I got the fix and it's called "Go buy the game lamers"


and i say I WANT A FIX NOW!!!!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2009)

Be patient fools, you already waited 1 year for the game, mind waiting a day or 2 for the AP fix? sheesh, go play some other games while waiting, as for me, I got a huge list of tasks to handle, so I can wait as long as there is light in that tunnel over there! *points north*


----------



## DarkCamui (May 29, 2009)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Be patient fools, you already waited 1 year for the game, mind waiting a day or 2 for the AP fix? sheesh, go play some other games while waiting, as for me, I got a huge list of tasks to handle, so I can wait as long as there is light in that tunnel over there! *points north*



Yeah I wonder if these dumbasses even have patience for ladies when/if the are dating lol. "I WANNA DO IT KNOW!"


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Be patient fools, you already waited 1 year for the game, mind waiting a day or 2 for the AP fix? sheesh, go play some other games while waiting, as for me, I got a huge list of tasks to handle, so I can wait as long as there is light in that tunnel over there! *points north*


i still gotta wait like 3 more months for the English release, then I bet there's gonna be some new protection or BS like that, and there's always a chance it will be delayed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

Yeah and whatever amount of time you spent *WAITING* for it.... Team Kingdom Hearts spent MUCH more *DEVELOPING* it.... You ain't paying now so if you wait patiently your conscience will feel "better".....

Hope the game sells well in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a sequel of KH on DS!


----------



## tester28 (May 29, 2009)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Be patient fools, you already waited 1 year for the game, mind waiting a day or 2 for the AP fix? sheesh, go play some other games while waiting, as for me, I got a huge list of tasks to handle, so I can wait as long as there is light in that tunnel over there! *points north*


ok fare enough thats a better awnser i shall wait but ONE day then i will get bored forget and play psZ


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2009)

Well seriously guys, I just want to feel KH on a DS by playing the Japanese version a bit, but tbh, I'am REALLY planning to actually *BUY* the game, I never get ROM's for SE games, 'cause I just love their games and they deserve to be treated the way they are meant to be _*(BOUGHT not ROM'D)*_


----------



## Aeladya (May 29, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually it will probably be longer. IIRC the UK gets the game before the US does so unless you live in the UK you'll be waiting longer. I would say until around December if SE wants to secure Christmas sales, but I'm probably wrong. I'll be buying the English version (playing the Japanese one now and it's well worth my money, my step-sister and our friends want it badly too).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

tester28 said:
			
		

> DarkCamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATMB (May 29, 2009)

Hiroshi21 said:
			
		

> Damn.. I need to find that Firmware 1.55b1.
> 
> 
> Um, Nldragon, I don't think they'll take kindly to having rom links posted..
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6039
here it is.


----------



## hpf54500 (May 29, 2009)

where is r4 fix please


----------



## zeromac (May 29, 2009)

hpf54500 said:
			
		

> where is r4 fix please



.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DONT SPAM AND ASK FOR A FIX, BE PATIENT FFS


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (May 29, 2009)

if this game dont come out in english.... will ther be a translation going on?
oh and i heard it only works on cyclo latest version but not on the other flashcarts. is it true?
and, will it work on acekard 2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way, the game is like 200mb!! omg, bigbig   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this game should be awesome!!


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

So in other  news, how do you say the title of this Kh game? 358 in 2 days? By 2 Days?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2009)

hpf54500 said:
			
		

> where is r4 fix please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (May 29, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> So in other  news, how do you say the title of this Kh game? 358 in 2 days? By 2 Days?


thats a random question. I dont really get it.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 29, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kingdom Hearts - Three Five Eight Over Two


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> So in other  news, how do you say the title of this Kh game? 358 in 2 days? By 2 Days?
> 
> Do a google search 358 divided by 2 is 179
> 
> ...


----------



## astromantic (May 29, 2009)

it's read kingdom hearts three five eight days over two


----------



## GameSoul (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the fast replies, and I can't get this infactuated mix out of my head. man im impatient...


----------



## thedicemaster (May 29, 2009)

lol.
what helped a bit here is, i wanted to try the cheat mentioned earlier.
i used DSATM, but accidentally patched with an empty .txt file.

although no cheat was patched into the game, it did disable the first piracy check(right after pressing new game)
now i get a black screen(but not a complete freeze) after selecting a difficulty.


----------



## Cablephish (May 29, 2009)

The game's title is Kingdom Hearts 358/2

Kingdom Hearts 358 divided by two which is

Kngdom Hearts 179. That is it.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> The game's title is Kingdom Hearts 358/2
> 
> Kingdom Hearts 358 divided by two which is
> 
> Kngdom Hearts 179. That is it.



Look someone who agrees with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I've been wondering what does the "over 2" stand for


----------



## nutella (May 29, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your DS will asplode if you don't finish the game within 2 days. 

But in all seriousness, does anyone know wth is oging on with the story? I think for the most part people can figure out what to do as I have got though the first hour with relative ease. But man, I gotta have story.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 right?

Newton was not very pleased with 365 days in a year, so he took a week off of it,
365 - 7 = 358

Robert Brown suggested that 358 needs to be divided (him and his stupid thoughts), hence came,
358 / 2

According to Einstein's knowledge,
358 / 2 = 179.

Archimedes argued that,
179 = The number of missions in Multi-player mode.

Finally Archimedes' theory turned out to be true and all the 3 scientists bowed to him, and when they looked up, civilians around town were heard screaming "Archimedes is running around naked again!!! HELP!!"


----------



## 13philip13 (May 29, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> lol.
> what helped a bit here is, i wanted to try the cheat mentioned earlier.
> i used DSATM, but accidentally patched with an empty .txt file.
> 
> ...



Thats weird...i also build the cheat into the rom but when then it still freezes after the new game


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts 358/2 right?
> 
> Newton was not very pleased with 365 days in a year, so he took a week off of it,
> 365 - 7 = 358
> ...



Ehhhh..... WHAT!? Its crap I tell ya..... Then I'll tell ya.... Yoichi Wada, CEO of Square Enix co. ltd pw0ned them by saying he named it on whim.... No link.... 

Anyways.... are there really 179 missions? If thats true... thats a lot... so how many are there?


----------



## 13philip13 (May 29, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> lol.
> what helped a bit here is, i wanted to try the cheat mentioned earlier.
> i used DSATM, but accidentally patched with an empty .txt file.
> 
> ...



weird...i build the cheat into the rom (and really THE CODES HE SAID) and it still freezes at new game


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2009)

I find it ludicrous that the site has been practically brought to a standstill by idiots trying to find a patch for a game they won't even be able to understand a single bloody word of! I'm going to do the sensible thing and wait for the first English language version to be released before playing it.

Oh, and I say the title - 'Kingdom Hearts three five eight stroke two'. Yes, I actually pronounce the word 'stroke'.

PS. That's a lie. I simply say 'Kingdom Hearts'. If anyone asked me to specify which one I'd just say 'the one on the DS'.


----------



## hpf54500 (May 29, 2009)

please fix it for r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cry:


----------



## Rayder (May 29, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> hpf54500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are becoming a nuisance! You have earned yourself another warn!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2009)

Well actually that lulz I wrote back there was all random thoughts I had...had a tough time in bio exam today (overall it was great!), managed to finish it in the time limit (last second wrote the last word and *swwooop* teacher took paper), brain is all twisted xD!!!


----------



## SonicRax (May 29, 2009)

And so, the ICANTWAITFORKHDAYS threads come to an end... And here, we can see the beginning of the IMSTUCKONKHDAYS threads.

Nice to see the ROM is out anyways. ^^


----------



## sprogurt (May 29, 2009)

I'm just thinking now could it actually be the same problem gta:cw had not the anti piracy measure? think about it, as far as i know the anti piracy on final fantasy rof it would let you play them then give you the moogle screen of death and return you back to the main menu. I never had a problem with gta (didn't try it without patching) but i think people said it would freeze when people make a new file (the point when a game saves a new user) . Just a thought.


----------



## Vainone (May 29, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I find it ludicrous that the site has been practically brought to a standstill by idiots trying to find a patch for a game they won't even be able to understand a single bloody word of! I'm going to do the sensible thing and wait for the first English language version to be released before playing it.
> 
> Oh, and I say the title - 'Kingdom Hearts three five eight stroke two'. Yes, I actually pronounce the word 'stroke'.
> 
> PS. That's a lie. I simply say 'Kingdom Hearts'. If anyone asked me to specify which one I'd just say 'the one on the DS'.



Well said, and i'll be doing the same


----------



## Lordox (May 29, 2009)

i will play jap and iwon't undestand any of it because i play games not for storylines but gameplay


i call it KH:365 and a half days by the way


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 29, 2009)

LOL...when i checked GBATEMP habitually when i saw it was slow..

I KNEW something was up O_O

SHIT!..

this DOESN'T work on AK2i!?!?!


and to think i thought that AK2i was better than SCDS1 X_X...(might cancel my order for my Ak2i I bought yesterday)

so SCDS1i IS BETTER than Ak2i = O

damn square u outdone urselves this time!!..

2 PROTECTIONS!!..now were getting double fucked XD..

but Ive never played a KH  game before but this will be my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will just wait patiently..no rush Narin..or any other "fixer" for that matter...my R4 is dead to me....there shall be no fix for R4 most likely..the "scene" is only going to get so tired of reanimating a dead body (r4)  with a dropping MP level...

and furthermore i will NOT buy this game. I officially disowned Square after that shit they did with Chrono Trigger Crimson Echoes.

but i might buy KH DS and Dissida : final fantasy (PSP)  just for FUCKING SEQUEL SAKE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (even though I hate doing that even)

I absolutely LOVED SQUARESOFT 

but now I'm starting to hate Square-Enix even though the "awesome" games they have been pulling out lately *COUGH* *REMAKES* *HACK* NO NEW IDEAS!!!*...

(until now of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DarkCamui (May 29, 2009)

Yeah seriously why play a game when you dont understad a shit. Desmume plays the game quite well for me but I won't spoil myself until a proper translation is done or wait for the official which will come later this year.


----------



## Gullwing (May 29, 2009)

Wow... 250 mb? The biggest ds game I've ever seen. By the way there is a mission mode on the game... can you play the game with other ds's that don't own the game ( I know that a black screen comes up... but supposing the game would work)...


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

i see 261 users are on this topic. no wonder its been so laggy. >_>

i pronounce it as kingdom hearts 358(days?) in two days.... eh. 


we play the game becaus sometimes other "not famous" games/series wont get localized , and the barrier isnt that thick so we play it


----------



## soldialga (May 29, 2009)

252 User(s) are reading this topic (192 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

wow most viev page from all page lol


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2009)

Lordox said:
			
		

> i will jap and iwon't undestand any of it because play games not for storylines but gameplay


That's all very well with sports games, beat 'em ups and Space Invaders but RPG's are little more than one big interactive storyline. Ignore the storyline and you miss the entire point of the game.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 29, 2009)

why do so many people want a fix? you can't understand a bloody word of it...  and if you can read japanese... go bitch on a japanese forum or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for pronounciation, I just call it kingdom hearts DS, but if I had to pronounce it I would probably just say "kingdom hearts three hundred and fifty-eight backslash two days"
who the hell came up with such a stupid name!


----------



## ViviOrnitier (May 29, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> why do so many people want a fix? you can't understand a bloody word of it...  and if you can read japanese... go bitch on a japanese forum or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just say Kingdom Hearts Days
And why we want a fix, cuz we want to play, and if you are a real gamer, u just play it in Japanese.


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

if you are a _real_ gamer, you buy it and play.


----------



## Migs (May 29, 2009)

Would playing Kingdom Hearts 1+2 be required before playing Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days?


----------



## ViviOrnitier (May 29, 2009)

Migs said:
			
		

> Would playing Kingdom Hearts 1+2 be required before playing Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days?




No, my bro said that KH Days is before 1 and 2 or something.
Birth By Sleep is After KH 2

(Correct me if wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mcboom (May 29, 2009)

ViviOrnitier said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birth By Sleep is 10 years before KH1
KH Days is betweem 1 and 2


----------



## NeroAngelo (May 29, 2009)

ViviOrnitier said:
			
		

> Migs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait, isn;t the timeline like this :  Birth by sleep --> KH1 --> 358/2 --> CoM --> KH2 ???
at least i thought it was , from a story point of view


----------



## Lordox (May 29, 2009)

i think it's between 1 and chain of memories but don't hold me to that


----------



## SonicRax (May 29, 2009)

The timeline is something like:

KH: Birth By Sleep > KH1 > KH: (Re)Chain of Memories > KH: 358/2 Days > KH2

I've forgotten where coded falls into the timeline though.


----------



## KOPSEN (May 29, 2009)

Dont work Super Card DS ONE,HELP!!!


----------



## mcboom (May 29, 2009)

KOPSEN said:
			
		

> Dont work Super Card DS ONE,HELP!!!


Please be patient someone might give a fix soon.


----------



## Gamer (May 29, 2009)

9 pages of nothing. Why don't mods/admins only allow to post people with some age/post number? Or at only allow discussion about the game itself until a solution comes out. I mean, I wasted like 10 minutes of my life reading all this


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

This is becoming like GTA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should post the BIG RED notice not to request for roms and what it works on like in GTA and Ps0 releases but then again they never work.....


----------



## Pokedom (May 29, 2009)

work this code?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 02057C50 E3A00000
> 02057C54 E21FFF2E
> 02057FB8 E3A00000
> 02057FBC E21FFF2E
> ...


Can  I get this  in cheat.dat, usrcheat.dat, cheat.db and in scc?


----------



## Lordox (May 29, 2009)

um didn't the posts after that say it didn't work


----------



## 13philip13 (May 29, 2009)

isnt it possible to play the game with DeSmuME and then save it and after that convert the save for your card ?

would that work ?


----------



## Bloodlust (May 29, 2009)

Ok, I got a fix from a chinese forum.

Use ultraedit and open the rom and search for string : 01 E2 0C 51 00 0D

Change the 0C to 37. Works on R4 and might work for other carts as well.


----------



## Pokedom (May 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok, I got a fix from a chinese forum.
> 
> Use ultraedit and open the rom and search for string : 01 E2 0C 51 00 0D
> 
> Change the 0C to 37. Works on R4 and might work for other carts as well.


can yuo give me this rom?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 29, 2009)

HELL YES ITS HERE!
@Bloodlust thanks a lot for giving us the info. Now i can play this =D
@Pokedom Asking Rom Links is not allowed. You just might get warned.
Oh yeah, does multiplayer support bots? D :?


----------



## asdf (May 29, 2009)

Pokedom said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even read the rules when you signed up? No asking for roms.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 29, 2009)

Jay, finaly!
O well, now waiting for a new loader for the AKAIO.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2009)

the solution BloodLust gave, does it work for DSTT??


----------



## Daviex (May 29, 2009)

Not go, i'm change 0C to 37 but not go -.-


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2009)

The official way to pronounce it is [Kingdom Hearts Three Five Eight Over Two Days]. I remember seeing it somewhere. It was some interview I think. And regarding the title... I spoiled the game for myself by clicking on a GameFAQS.com topic that didn't have a spoiler tag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I could post it in spoiler tags but... I don't know how to do that =/.

Anyway, in the interview it said that the title of the game will be understood once played. If you don't mind having the story spoilt though, go on over and check out the topics.

And to the person that responded saying that it's been 10 (or 9) pages of useless stuff... I don't think it's useless. We're discussing the game. This doesn't have to be a topic for the fix. If I sound pissed about it, I'm not. Just felt like saying it.


----------



## saburota (May 29, 2009)

Confirmed working using Acekard 2i, using UltraEdit on the rom. Thanks.

Edit: Not quite, it froze after the opening....

Edit2: Used the newest version of Akaio on Acekard 2i and works fine.


----------



## jophilo (May 29, 2009)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ok, I got a fix from a chinese forum.
> 
> Use ultraedit and open the rom and search for string : 01 E2 0C 51 00 0D
> 
> Change the 0C to 37. Works on R4 and might work for other carts as well.



Thx dude ;-) ! Seems to be working fine on my acekard2.1 with the latest Akaio. I run the game and hit "new game". Now i'm in a room with the others guys. And i just save the game. I don't know exactly where it suppose to freeze but so far so good !!
Great intro by the way.


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyway, in the interview it said that the title of the game will be understood once played.



Which means most of the bozos here will still be none-the-wiser after 'playing' through the game.


----------



## m0ony12 (May 29, 2009)

I got my copy working thanks to this patcher
the file should be named:
nrp-khdj.nds 
and in the same folder as the game you need to unpack patcher - then run patcher and ta-daa!

http://rapidshare.com/files/238558945/kh_patch.7z.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/108564750/d8a6ebb0/kh_patch.html


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 29, 2009)

@moony can you upload that to MediaFire? RapidShare has a damned limit D :


----------



## kobykaan (May 29, 2009)

m0ony12 said:
			
		

> I got my copy working thanks to this patcher
> the file should be named:
> nrp-khdj.nds
> and in the same folder as the game you need to unpack patcher - then run patcher and ta-daa!
> ...




nice one!

btw did you notice the file size ??    | 1337 KB  lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metal Overlord (May 29, 2009)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ok, I got a fix from a chinese forum.
> 
> Use ultraedit and open the rom and search for string : 01 E2 0C 51 00 0D
> 
> Change the 0C to 37. Works on R4 and might work for other carts as well.


Where can I download ultraedit?


----------



## Big Kong Boss (May 29, 2009)

Hey. Why is it that when I run the patcher, it just pops up and disappears.

- using Windows Vista


----------



## Lordox (May 29, 2009)

ultraedit here

http://www.ultraedit.com/downloads/ultraedit_download.html


----------



## Renzozuken (May 29, 2009)

the enemies in mission mode are hard to kill. or is it because i think im on hard difficulty


----------



## Jokiz (May 29, 2009)

Game works so far on EZflash 4 when patched. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will tell you guys if I encounter anything.


----------



## MosDef_N64 (May 29, 2009)

Well I will Get it once a fix is confirmed for r4- I used ysmenu the most current one- i plan on getting a dsi and a better flashcard xd-


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2009)

Thx for the find BloodLust, your magic trick works perfect! a simple editing xD (not literally xD)

ppl use Ultraedit to edit the ROM and click on the tab search and type in search bar the string code BloodLust gave and replace OC with 37, its that simple >_> cmon...think.....


----------



## robert91794 (May 29, 2009)

when i changed 0C to 37 i receive KH358/2 days.nds.bak what do i do now?


----------



## kohkindachi (May 29, 2009)

krnxmatt7 said:
			
		

> Hey. Why is it that when I run the patcher, it just pops up and disappears.
> 
> - using Windows Vista


You've been keylogged OR you saved password in IE/FF/MSN has been logged. It is a stealer (most likely), so my advice is if you're using 'save' password etc in browser, change the pass.

For everyone, that is a fake file.


----------



## Bloodlust (May 29, 2009)

That should be the original unpatched file ultraedit created...


----------



## Lordox (May 29, 2009)

just use the file that you opened in ultraedit

right
on the acekard 2 the game freezes after the opening but works fine on mission mode

on the r4 it seems to work perfectly

it's kind of anoying having to use my 2gb r4 over my 8gb acekard2


----------



## Fael (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys, i got it working, i use iTouch 2 with lastest firmware on my DSi.

First, get a patched NO$GBA Emulator to run KH, when you get control over Roxas save the game, convert the save to your flashcard, and then run the game on the DS. Worked for me, but i don't know till where it will work...

Sorry for my bad english  XD

Hope it help anyone.


----------



## robert91794 (May 29, 2009)

i just remove the bak from nds.bak?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 29, 2009)

@Zanzuro if i were a mod....you aren't allowed to post roms!
EDIT:
BTW, this probably isn't the topic but, does EU/US ver. have WiFi? i heard it was confirmed...


----------



## Bloodlust (May 29, 2009)

robert91794 said:
			
		

> i just remove the bak from nds.bak?



The bak file is only created once you have edited the original and saved it. So the bak file is the original.


----------



## mthrnite (May 29, 2009)

*DON'T
LINK
TO
ROMS
!*

If you do, you'll be immediately and unceremoniously BANNED from this site until the moon falls out of orbit and crashes into the earth.

I already had to axe one guy. Don't be next.


----------



## Lily (May 29, 2009)

This post has been temporarily locked.

-STOP asking for fixes;
-STOP posting the rom;
-STOP refreshing the page continuously, you are literally bring the server to its knees.

Do NOT PM me asking me to open the thread. Please stop refreshing so that GBAtemp may be enjoyed by everyone else. Thank you.


----------

